# Solved: Editing regedit without admin rights



## TheDPlusIntern (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello,

My problem is I recently built a new system, intending to be a media center (and that works wonderfully) but because others would be using it, I wanted to keep the login picture for a guest account that I called Media Center, and hide my actual admin account. I did this through a regedit hack.

I was thinking that if I needed to change something using admin rights I would simply be able to right click and select "Run as Admin" right? Wrong. with this hack the area to type in the password when you do that is gone. This leaves me effectively without admin rights to my machine. I've tried using the command prompt and within it using the "runas /user:username\username regedit" then typing in my password, but past that all I get is "740: The requested operation requires elevation"

What I need is either:
A.) A solution to the 740 problem allowing me to launch regedit with my admin account
or
B.) A way to restore the original regedit files (there is no backup as I just finished building it the other day) or edit them without access to admin rights.

I am not hell bent on fixing it this way, I can easily reinstall windows 7 and all the required software, but I thought this would pose an interesting learning experience to see if it can be fixed without reinstalling.


----------



## TheDPlusIntern (Dec 30, 2010)

Another thought occured
C.) A way to logout and log back in using command prompt, or any other sneaky way to log in with my admin account


----------



## TheDPlusIntern (Dec 30, 2010)

Solved:

used cmd command
runas /user:Administrator cmd - this launched a command prompt window using my admin account after entering password.
in new cmd window typed "cd C:\Windows\" and then typed "regedit" this launched regedit using admin rights, I was then allowed to make the changes I desired.


----------

